# Coffee and Supps



## KILLA (Mar 26, 2005)

Anyone know the effect of coffee and absorption of nutrients and supps? I wake up in the morning and drink about 30 OZ of strong coffee. During this process, I eat 4 raw eggs, 25 gram whey protien shake, take 10mg DBol, 1 fish oil pill, and 1 milk thistle tablet. 

Does the coffee affect the absorption of any of this?

Also. is it OK to take DBol with the milk thistle? I know the DBol makes the liver work harder, and the milk thistle is supposed to help the liver. Do these 2 counteract each other?


----------



## Freejay (Mar 26, 2005)

SuperFly said:
			
		

> Anyone know the effect of coffee and absorption of nutrients and supps? I wake up in the morning and drink about 30 OZ of strong coffee. During this process, I eat 4 raw eggs, 25 gram whey protien shake, take 10mg DBol, 1 fish oil pill, and 1 milk thistle tablet.
> 
> Does the coffee affect the absorption of any of this?
> 
> Also. is it OK to take DBol with the milk thistle? I know the DBol makes the liver work harder, and the milk thistle is supposed to help the liver. Do these 2 counteract each other?



I also LOVE Coffee, and refuse to cut it out of my diet.  As to the absorbtion of your supps, I'm unsure of any adverse effects.  I would imagine that the caffine might speed up your metabolism a bit, so perhaps your supps and gear might get a boost through the system.  I think Milk Thistle works by helping the liver flush out toxins.  I don't think there is any sure way of totally counteracting the effects of liver toxic gear, but taking liver protecting supps like milk thistle or Liv-52 have been touted as being very effective.


----------



## stussy (Mar 26, 2005)

SuperFly said:
			
		

> Anyone know the effect of coffee and absorption of nutrients and supps? I wake up in the morning and drink about 30 OZ of strong coffee. During this process, I eat 4 raw eggs, 25 gram whey protien shake, take 10mg DBol, 1 fish oil pill, and 1 milk thistle tablet.
> 
> Does the coffee affect the absorption of any of this?
> 
> Also. is it OK to take DBol with the milk thistle? I know the DBol makes the liver work harder, and the milk thistle is supposed to help the liver. Do these 2 counteract each other?



Liv52 is supposed to be the better of the two. thats what I heard. I would recommend that while taking any orals (d-bol, anadrol, etc.); that a liver detoxifyer is also used to prevent any excess liver damage.


----------



## Freejay (Mar 26, 2005)

stussy68 said:
			
		

> Liv52 is supposed to be the better of the two. thats what I heard. I would recommend that while taking any orals (d-bol, anadrol, etc.); that a liver detoxifyer is also used to prevent any excess liver damage.




Found this.  Amazing supplement!  I will deffinately be adding this to my list!

http://www.liversupport.com/Liv52.htm


----------



## KILLA (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys....but we are off subject. 

How does coffee affect absorption of nutrients and other digestable goodies?


----------



## Freejay (Mar 27, 2005)

SuperFly said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info guys....but we are off subject.
> 
> How does coffee affect absorption of nutrients and other digestable goodies?



Found this....

"In fact, even if you drink only one cup early in the day, caffeine is still at work on your system hours later. A recent study at the Duke University Medical Center, found that levels of adrenalin and noradrenaline remained elevated at night even when subjects had slurped their last cup of coffee at lunchtime - in effect, mimicking 24-hour stress. And that's not the only charge Haynes levels at the world's second favorite drink, after tea. 'Coffee is an anti-nutrient,' he says. 'It hampers the absorption of essential minerals including iron, magnesium, zinc and potassium, as well as the B vitamins.' So, for example, drinking a cup of coffee while eating a hamburger can reduce the amount of iron you absorb by 40 percent, while zinc absorption is reduced if coffee is drunk within an hour after a meal."

Here is the link to the whole article....

http://www.ineedcoffee.com/03/coffeefitness/print.asp


----------



## KILLA (Mar 28, 2005)

That sux.


----------

